# عذرا... سيتم اغلاق المنتدى للابد



## meraaa (25 يناير 2007)

عذراًً سيتم إغلاق المنتدى للأبد !!! 





! ! !

!




من خلال هذه المنتدى عرفناكم .. وعرفتمونا !!!

منتدى التميز والإبداع مع بساطتنا .


ولا ننكر ان كثير ٌ منا تعلقت أرواحهم بصفحات المنتدى .. 


حتى أولئك الذين رحلوا الى اليوم بعضهم يتصفح عن بعد 


وبعضهم يسجلون بأسماء جديدة 


وكأن قلوبهم أبت الرحيل !!!


فليس بالسهل على الإنسان ان يفارق من يحب .. 


والأشياء أحيانا تمثل لنا ما يمثله البشر فلنا هنا 


كثير ٌ من الذكريات .. ولنا هنا أجزاء من الذات


نثرناها في خطوط ٍ وحروف !!! 




فماذا لو !!! 






أتتك رساله تقول 
v
v
v
v
v
v
v

v
v
عذراً تم إغلاق المنتدى للأبد !!!


وأردت أن تتصفح فتجد !!!


عذراً المنتدى مغلق للأبد !!!


كيف ستشعر بعد الفترة التي قضيتها مع اعضاء المنتدى 


وصفحاتنا التي كرسنا بها جهودنا 


تصبح صفحة بيضاء خاليه !!!


كُتب عليها !!!


عذراً تم إغلاق المنتدى إلى الأبد !!!  (بعد الشر طبعا)
منقووووول


----------



## ميرنا (25 يناير 2007)

*احتمال نمسك روك نضربه او نقتله حاجه من دى *​


----------



## meraaa (25 يناير 2007)

* هههههههه شكرا على مرورك ياميرنا بس ابقى اندهينى وانتوا بتضربوه
(احنا مانقدرش يافندم طبعا) شكلك ياميرنا هتجبيلى الطرد هههههههه*


----------



## My Rock (25 يناير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *احتمال نمسك روك نضربه او نقتله حاجه من دى *​


 
شكلك عايزة تاكلي باند تمام
بالنسبة لاغلاق المنتدى, دا مش حيصير ابدا
لان المنتدى و سيرفره هو على سيرفر الشغل بتاعي ايضا
فوجوده حيكون موجود دائما و على اقل تقدير لخمس سنين لقدام
المنتدى بيعنينا نحن المشرفين معنى خاص و كبير اكثر من اي عضو ثاني
فأذا كنتي يا ميرا خايفة عليه و انت عضوة مباركة تشاركي و تمرحي مع خواتك بالرب
فماذا عن هؤلاء الذين يضحون بوقتهم و ارواحهم للخدمة بالمنتدى؟
ماذا عن كل هذه الجهود التي تبل في تطويره؟
ماذا عن كل المحاولات لصد اي هجوم و اختراق؟
ماذا عن الذي يقصر على نفسه لاجل المنتدى يدوم و يستمر؟

صدقيني كل هذه اسباب و هناك اسباب اخرى كثيرة لا استطيع ان اذكرها تربطنا بالمنتدى بشكل قوي جدا جدا جدا
لا يمكن ان نتنازل عن حقنا بأن نجتمع بأسم المسيح سويا
فمهما حاول المخربون ان يوقفونا, سنبقى صامدين و المنتدى سيبقى مفتوح مادامت هذه مشيئة الرب

لذلك صلواتك ان الرب يحمي المنتدى و يجعله سبب بركة للاخرين

سلام و نعمة


----------



## tina_tina (25 يناير 2007)

تصدقى بجد انا اتخضيت 
بس ملعوبة حلو اوى
بس ربنا عمرة ما هيرضى بده ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ده روحنا كلنا فيه
انا معرفتش طعم الحياة الا من خلال المنتدى ده 
وتيجى فى الاخر تقولى يقفلوا المنتدى
هأهأهأ​


----------



## meraaa (25 يناير 2007)

_شكراااااااا ياروك على مرورك
وفعلا دى حاجه انا فهماها كويس جداااا انكوا بتتعبوا فعلا فى المحافظه على المنتدى ده وبتتعبوا عشان تخلوه احلى واجمل منتدى  وانا عارفه ان اكبر وقت بتدوه للمنتدى وبتخلوا بالكم اوى منه فاكيد انت وكل القائمين على المنتدى اكتر ناس بتخافوا عليه بس صدقنى احنا كاعضاء بردو بنخاف عليه موووووت وحسين انه خلاص بقه جزء مننا وانا بقول كده رغم انى ماكملتش غير حوالى 3 شهور بس مش قادرة اقولك انا اتعلقت بالمنتدى قد ايه
وعالعموم ربنا معاكم ويقويكم ويعينكم على الخدمه دى وصلوات العدرا والانبا بيشوى وكل القديسين تحفظ المنتدى ..اميييييييييين.. _


----------



## tina_tina (25 يناير 2007)

ولو حتى جه اليوم وحصل ده
مدام احنا كلنا موجودين 
باذن لابنا نلم بعضنا ونعمل منتدى جديد 
بس نكون كلنا مع بعض​


----------



## meraaa (25 يناير 2007)

_ ههههه معلش ياتينا انا قولت اخضكم شويه ..تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها 
وربنا يحافظ على المنتدى ومايتقفلش ابدا ولا حد يقدر عليه شكرا لمرورك_


----------



## Bino (25 يناير 2007)

*و قعتى قلبى يا ميرا .... الله يحرقك
افتكرت الموضوع بجد .
انا حاليا مباشركش كتير فى المنتدى لأنى مشغول جداً بسبب الدراسه , لكن تقوليلى المتدى هيتقفل !!!
أنا كنت ممكن أ:سر الكومبيوتر
*


----------



## ميرنا (25 يناير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> * هههههههه شكرا على مرورك ياميرنا بس ابقى اندهينى وانتوا بتضربوه*
> *(احنا مانقدرش يافندم طبعا) شكلك ياميرنا هتجبيلى الطرد هههههههه*


 
*يا سوسه عاوزه تتفرجى بس متقلقيش احنا اللى هنطرد مش هنضربه*​


----------



## meraaa (25 يناير 2007)

_ انا شكلى هاخد دعاوى منك انما ايه:36_1_3: 
شكرا ياabanoub_sedrak  على مرورك:t32:   _


----------



## meraaa (25 يناير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *يا سوسه عاوزه تتفرجى بس متقلقيش احنا اللى هنطرد مش هنضربه*​



هههههه ياسلام عليكى ياميرنا فقسانى كده على طول


----------



## Michael (25 يناير 2007)

*منكم لله سيبتو ركبى وانا مش ناقص اساسا :ranting: *


----------



## meraaa (25 يناير 2007)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> *منكم لله سيبتو ركبى وانا مش ناقص اساسا :ranting: *



حقك عليا يامايكل a82: :a82: :a82:


----------



## ابن الفادي (25 يناير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة للجميع 

روحي يا ميرا اللللللللللله يسامحك 
:spor22: :t32: :ranting: :yahoo: 
لا اعتقد فيه واحد او واحده مننا 
ممكن يستغني عن المنتدي ده 
لانه اولا عرفنا علي بعض واصبحت فيه الفه 
بين الاعضاء زي ميكون قاعدين سوا وبيتكلموا 
في اي موضوع او كانهم معرفه منذ زمن بعيد 

انا عن نفسي بقيت تقريبا مبفتحش حاجة تانيه 
علي النت الا حاجات قليله وواخد معظم الوقت 
وطول ما كلمة ربنا واولاده فيه مش ممكن يتقفل 

رب المجد يديم المنتدي والمشرفين والاعضاء
 ويضاعف محبتكم لبعضكم ويباركم *


----------



## العجايبي (25 يناير 2007)

بصراحة اتخضيط وبدعى من كل قلبى المنتدى يتفتح الى الابد


----------



## meraaa (25 يناير 2007)

_ هو اكيد هيسامحنى يافريد عشان خضتكم:beee: و يسمع منك انت والعاجيبى ويفضل المنتدى مفتوح للابد 
ربنا معاك يااااااااااااارب_


----------



## My Rock (25 يناير 2007)

شئ مفرح يا احبة, ان ارى كل هذا الحب تجاه المنتدى... صدقوني كل تعب من كل مشرف سيزول لما يشوف هذه الثمرة, ثمرة المحبة من بين الاف الثمار الاخرى التي المنتدى سبب فيها...


----------



## ابن الفادي (25 يناير 2007)

*الحق نفسك ياروك المشرفين والاعضاء بتوعك بيتامرو عليك 
بيدورولك علي غلطه مش عارف ليه 

بس متخفش ممكن نطبق عليهم الشريعة 
الاسلاميه ونحسبهم الاتنين بواحد*


----------



## ابن الفادي (25 يناير 2007)

*بصراحة يا مير ا عملت هزة جوانا
وده دليل علي انه المنتدي محبوب 
وبقي شي اساسي للكل 

اقولك روحي منك للي كلت دراع جوزها*


----------



## My Rock (25 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> *الحق نفسك ياروك المشرفين والاعضاء بتوعك بيتامرو عليك *
> *بيدورولك علي غلطه مش عارف ليه *
> 
> *بس متخفش ممكن نطبق عليهم الشريعة *
> *الاسلاميه ونحسبهم الاتنين بواحد*


 
شكلك بديت تصير شرير حالك حال ميرنا... اتعديت و لا ايه؟
العضو يدخل المنتدى في اول مشاركاته امور و لابس كرفتة.. اول ما يوصل ال 200 مشاركة و يحصل على العضوية المباركة و لونه ينقلب اخضر, يتقلب هو كمان و يبدأ يصير شرير...
ربنا يسامحك يا ميرنا...


----------



## ميرنا (25 يناير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> شكلك بديت تصير شرير حالك حال ميرنا... اتعديت و لا ايه؟
> العضو يدخل المنتدى في اول مشاركاته امور و لابس كرفتة.. اول ما يوصل ال 200 مشاركة و يحصل على العضوية المباركة و لونه ينقلب اخضر, يتقلب هو كمان و يبدأ يصير شرير...
> ربنا يسامحك يا ميرنا...


 
*مالها ميرنا بقاا هو كل مصيبه ميرنا ولا ايه* :ranting: 

*يعينى يمظلوم يانا:smil12: *​


----------



## Michael (25 يناير 2007)

*ههههههههههههههه

بجد معاك حق يا روك :t33: *


----------



## meraaa (25 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> *بصراحة يا مير ا عملت هزة جوانا
> وده دليل علي انه المنتدي محبوب
> وبقي شي اساسي للكل
> 
> اقولك روحي منك للي كلت دراع جوزها*



انا فعلا ملاحظه ان فى حاجه غريبه كل الاعضاء اللى بيشوفوا عنوان الموضوع بيتخضوا ويتفزعوا اوى
وده دليل واضح على حب المنتدى اوىىىىىى
بس احلى حاجه انا فرحانه بالخضايض بتاعتكوا دى:beee:  تعيشوا وتاخدوا غيرها ياشباب


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 يناير 2007)

حرااااااااااااام عليكم ياظلمه...
انا قلت روك اعتزل والحبايب كبروا دماغهم ومولد وانفض ووشى احمر بعدها وودانى طرطقت 
وانا لسه عندى مواضيع مكملتهاش ............
وميرنا مسكالى شومه فى الموضوع........استر يارب .


----------



## ميرنا (25 يناير 2007)

*يادى ميرنا الى تعباكم دى :cry2: *
*فى ايه يا افا مينا مالك انا جيت ناحيتك:nunu0000: *

*حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل* ld:​


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 يناير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *يادى ميرنا الى تعباكم دى :cry2: *
> *فى ايه يا افا مينا مالك انا جيت ناحيتك:nunu0000: *
> 
> *حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل* ld:​



وانا اقدر اقول كلمه واحده ياباشا !


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 يناير 2007)

وبعدين بطلى تعمليلى ارهاب بقى مش كفايه الكوره اللى مسكالى شومه دى.............هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## monlove (25 يناير 2007)

الله يسمحك وقعتي قلبي يا ماريا


----------



## ابن الفادي (25 يناير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> شكلك بديت تصير شرير حالك حال ميرنا... اتعديت و لا ايه؟
> العضو يدخل المنتدى في اول مشاركاته امور و لابس كرفتة.. اول ما يوصل ال 200 مشاركة و يحصل على العضوية المباركة و لونه ينقلب اخضر, يتقلب هو كمان و يبدأ يصير شرير...
> ربنا يسامحك يا ميرنا...



*يا روك يا زعيم دانا خايف عليك لما لقيت واحده 
ماسكة شومه والتانية مش عارف مخبيه اية وراها
قلت انبهك 
انا بقيت شرير كده قومت المنتدي عليا طيب الله يسامحك 
بس علي فكرة انا متغيرتش ولا حاجة كل الحكايه اني 
بحب ارصد الاحداث الجارية قدامي ولا عاوزني اقعد ساكت 
ممكن متكلمش لو تحب . علي العموم يا بخت من بات مظلوم 
بس الحقيقة الكل بيحبك 
ربنا يديك نعمة وبركة قد حب المنتدي *


----------



## Coptic Man (25 يناير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> شئ مفرح يا احبة, ان ارى كل هذا الحب تجاه المنتدى... صدقوني كل تعب من كل مشرف سيزول لما يشوف هذه الثمرة, ثمرة المحبة من بين الاف الثمار الاخرى التي المنتدى سبب فيها...


 
مضبوط كلامك يا روك

وحصل في وقت من الاوقات يا ميرا اني المنتدي اتقفل لفترة طويلة وكنا مشردين في منتديات تانية كتير

وكل يوم نمسك في خناق روك وهو يحاول 

وكانت ايام ما يعلم بيها الا ربنا

وربنا مايرجعها واتمني اني كلنا نذكر المنتدي في صلاتنا ده كنيستنا اللي بنتجمع فيها رغم اني فيه فروقات بينا تقدر بالالاف الاميال

الرب يباركه ويبارك الاعضاء كلهم والمشرفين والضيوف ايضا

شكرا يا ميرا


----------



## ميرنا (25 يناير 2007)

avamina قال:


> وبعدين بطلى تعمليلى ارهاب بقى مش كفايه الكوره اللى مسكالى شومه دى.............هههههههههههههههههه


 
*:ranting: لا مش شومه دى سطور* :ranting:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (25 يناير 2007)

رووووووح ربنا يسمحك انا افتكرت بجد
عارف وقتها كنت مش عارفه كنت هعمل ايه
بس بجدا المنتدى دا بقا جزء من حياتى​


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 يناير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> شكلك عايزة تاكلي باند تمام
> بالنسبة لاغلاق المنتدى, دا مش حيصير ابدا
> لان المنتدى و سيرفره هو على سيرفر الشغل بتاعي ايضا
> فوجوده حيكون موجود دائما و على اقل تقدير لخمس سنين لقدام
> ...


 

*+*



سلام ونعمه ..


هناك امور فى حياتنا قد تبدوا للبعض بسيطة .. او بلا أهمية .. و لكنها فى الواقع لها مفعول أكيد و سريع فى بلورة الفكر و إنارة الذهن .. فربما ينظر الأباء فى هذا العصر إلى الإنترنت على انه مجرد وسيلة لتضييع الوقت .. فبعد أن نادوا بضرورته أكتشفوا كم الخطر الذى يصدر منه باكثر من إيجابياته التى كانوا يأملونها .. و لكن ما يربط المرء به بالأكثر .. عندما (( يشعر )) بمحبة تغمره .. يتلامس معها .. و يتذوقها .. 

هكذا نشعر فى منتدانا الحبيب هذا .. 

ما من أحد يستطيع أن يُنكر كم المحبة الغير عادى التى ترتع فى  جوانبه ..

يتذوقها الجميع ..

و يشعر بها .. 

و بجوار هذه المحبة .. تفجرت ثقافات مختلفة و توسعت مداركنا .. و صار المبهم والغامض .. معلوم للجميع و جلى .. 

و فوق كل هذا .. نشعر بيدين مثقوبتين تحيطان الجميع بحنان يفوق الوصف ..

هكذا نشعر فى كنيستنا هذه .. 

نشعر بيد الله تحيط الجميع .. 

و إبتسامة حانية ..

فتحياتى لكل قلب يخفق بحب المنتدى .. و تحياتى لكل إنسان لم يشعر بعد بهذه المحبة .. فثق أنك قريباً ستشعر بها ..


صلواتكم


----------



## kimo14th (25 يناير 2007)

ربنا يبارك اعضاء منتدانا الحبيب 

بامانه .. منتدى الكنيسه العربيه اروع منتدى قابلته فى حياتى 

هدفه رائع .... مواضيعه رائعه ... اعضاؤه اروع سواء مسلمين او مسيحيين 

منتدى الكنيسه العربيه بالنسبه لى هو   ( بيت العائله ) 

ربنا يبارك حياه اخينا روك على عمله الرائع 

سلام ونعمه


----------



## meraaa (25 يناير 2007)

_انا بصراحه ماعنديش اى تعليق بعد ردودكم وتعليقاتكم الرائعه اللى بتبين الحب الرهيييييييييب للمنتدى
ربنا يبارك كل اعضائه ويحافظ على كل واحد بيساهم فى تطوير وبقاء المنتدى الرائع ده 
وشكرا لكل واحد وواحده باسمهم على تعليقاتكم الجمييييييييله
ربنا معاكوا يااااااارب_


----------



## My Rock (28 يناير 2007)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
بكل صدق نحن نشعر بيدا المسيح التي تحيط المنتدى بالكامل, فهو الذي حفظ المنتدى هذه الفترة كلها و سيحفظه ما دامنا سائرين بحسب مشيئته و بحسب خطته الرائعة في حياتنا...

التفاتة طيبة يا طارق...

البعض تصور ان الانترنت هو لتضييع الوقت و للممارسات الغير لائقة.. لكنا ابنا النعمة استغلينا كل شئ لمجد الرب, فها نحن نستخدم الانترنت لمجد الرب... فمجدا لك يا رب...


----------



## استفانوس (28 يناير 2007)

امين


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 يناير 2007)

*بجد يا ميرا خضتينى حرام عليكى

دا المنتدى بقى حياتى اليوم اللى ما ادخلش فية المنتدى أحسن أنى متدايقة و فية حاجة نقصانى

أحلى منتدى قابلتة فى حياتى شدنى بدرجة مزهلة*

*و الزعيم ماى روك* *و أخويا و صديقى مينا كوبتك مان و ميرنا اختى الصغيرة الشقية و الشوضلية :t32: **و كل المشرفين **و الأعضاء **كلهم كلهم بحبهم جدآ جدآ جدآ*

*و المنتدى بأمانة ربنا روووووووووووعة أنا بصليلة من قلبى يفضل موجود على طول و الى مجىء الرب يسوع 

و ربنا يحرسة من أى شر و شبة شر

و فرحت كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييير جدآ بردود كل اللى كتبوا قبلى حسيت أد اية بترابطنا و حبنا للمنتدى*


----------



## meraaa (30 يناير 2007)

شكراااااا يافراشه ياعسل على تعليقك الجميييييل
صدقينى ده نفس شعورنا كلنا وفعلا انا حاسه انى بقيت مدمنه للمنتدى
وربنا يسمع منك ويفضل موجود على طوووووووووووول وكلنا بنحب بعض كده ومايحصلش اى مشاكل باذن ربنا
ربنا معاكى ياقمره


----------



## merola (30 يناير 2007)

بجد مع انى لسة جديدة و لقيت االمنتدى دة بالصدفة 
بس بجد حبيتكم اووووووووووى و حبيت المنتدى اكتر منكم و استفدت حاجات كتيرة اووووووووووى
بجد ربنا يدينى طولة العمر و افضل اشارك فى المنتدى 
بس انتم طبعا معايا 
بس ياريت المنتدى يحبنى و يدينى السلط انى اعمل مواضيع 
باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى
يا احلى منتدى


----------



## meraaa (30 يناير 2007)

شكرا على تعليقك يااحلى ميرولا ومنورة المنتدى كله ياقمره
وعاوزين نشوف مشاركاتك معانا


----------



## merola (30 يناير 2007)

بجد مع انى لسة جديدة و لقيت االمنتدى دة بالصدفة 
بس بجد حبيتكم اووووووووووى و حبيت المنتدى اكتر منكم و استفدت حاجات كتيرة اووووووووووى
بجد ربنا يدينى طولة العمر و افضل اشارك فى المنتدى 
بس انتم طبعا معايا 
بس ياريت المنتدى يحبنى و يدينى السلط انى اعمل مواضيع 
باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى
يا احلى منتدى


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 يناير 2007)

_*ياه وئعتي قلبي يا ميرا دانا منت موت نفسي احنا علي فكرة مش مجرد اعضاء في منتدي احنا علاقتنا اكبر من كدا بكتير ممكن تقولي اسرة او خوات او احبا او اصدقاء علي فكرة المسيح معانا في المنتدي لان لو اجتمع 2 او 3 باسمي ..... مش ملاين ++++ ده حتي بعض اخوتنا المسلمين اتعلموا الحوار المحترم من المنتدي علي العموم ربنا يستر*_


----------



## meraaa (30 يناير 2007)

شكرا على مرورك ياملك
وفعلا المنتدى عبارة عن اسرة جميله  بيسودها المسيح
وربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2007)

انا داخله المنتدى من فتره بسيطه اوى ومعجبه بيه جدا وهزعل اوى لو حاجه اتقفلت انا كل يوم بتعرف على مواقع جديده وكلها اجمل من بعض   وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kamer14 (6 فبراير 2007)

للابد؟ بعد كل ده للابد:smil13:


----------



## meraaa (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على مروركم الجمييل
وماتخافوش المنتدى هيفضل مفتوح باسم المسيح على طووووووووووووول انشاء الله
وكلمته هتفضل تنتشر من خلاله 00امين يااااااارب00


----------



## hany5000 (8 فبراير 2007)

*لا تعليق*


----------



## ميرنا (8 فبراير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *بجد يا ميرا خضتينى حرام عليكى*
> 
> *دا المنتدى بقى حياتى اليوم اللى ما ادخلش فية المنتدى أحسن أنى متدايقة و فية حاجة نقصانى*
> 
> ...


 
*دانتى نهارك مش فايت يا فراشه يعنى ايه الاخيره دى ايه شوضليه دى* :ranting:


----------



## My Rock (9 فبراير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *دانتى نهارك مش فايت يا فراشه يعنى ايه الاخيره دى ايه شوضليه دى* :ranting:


 
*هدي حالك يا ميرنا, البت بتهزر معك بس :yaka: *


----------



## ميرنا (9 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> *هدي حالك يا ميرنا, البت بتهزر معك بس :yaka: *


 
*مهو المشكله يا روك انى مش فاهمه الكلمه اصلا :ranting:*


----------



## My Rock (9 فبراير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *مهو المشكله يا روك انى مش فاهمه الكلمه اصلا :ranting:*


 
عادي, اعتبريها تتكلم عراقي زيي لما اشبك فيكم مرات :t33:


----------



## meraaa (9 فبراير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *مهو المشكله يا روك انى مش فاهمه الكلمه اصلا :ranting:*



بصراحه ياميرنا الكلمه مش حلوة فى حقك ..انا لو كنت مكانك مكنتش سكت عليها
بس هى غلطتك من الاول ..طبعا انا بهدى النفوس مش اكتر اوعوا تفهموا كلامى غلط


----------



## My Rock (9 فبراير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> بصراحه ياميرنا الكلمه مش حلوة فى حقك ..انا لو كنت مكانك مكنتش سكت عليها
> بس هى غلطتك من الاول ..طبعا انا بهدى النفوس مش اكتر اوعوا تفهموا كلامى غلط


 
*ياه... مين الي عملك فيكي كل هذا التغيير و خلاكي شريرة زي ميرنا؟*
*هل لان اسمك قريب من اسمها؟ :dntknw:*


----------



## meraaa (9 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> *ياه... مين الي عملك فيكي كل هذا التغيير و خلاكي شريرة زي ميرنا؟*
> *هل لان اسمك قريب من اسمها؟ :dntknw:*



_انا شريره ياروك انا مظلومه كده عتلى طول ..ده انا غلبااااااانه :190vu: :190vu: :190vu: 
اااااااه يامظلومه يانا...شفتى ياميرنا بيقول عليكى شريرة اهى شفتى بهدى النفوس بردو مش قصدى حاجه طبعا _


----------



## ميرنا (10 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> عادي, اعتبريها تتكلم عراقي زيي لما اشبك فيكم مرات :t33:


 
*طبعا مانتا لازم لازم تدافع عنها مش غاظتنى* :ranting:​


----------



## ميرنا (10 فبراير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> بصراحه ياميرنا الكلمه مش حلوة فى حقك ..انا لو كنت مكانك مكنتش سكت عليها
> بس هى غلطتك من الاول ..طبعا انا بهدى النفوس مش اكتر اوعوا تفهموا كلامى غلط


 
*بتخلصى اللى عملتو فيكى موتى بغيظك ولا بتاثر:beee: *​


----------



## ميرنا (10 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> *ياه... مين الي عملك فيكي كل هذا التغيير و خلاكي شريرة زي ميرنا؟*
> *هل لان اسمك قريب من اسمها؟ :dntknw:*


 
*روك اطردها واخلص كفايه ميرنا عليك شريره يبقو اتنين:yahoo: *​


----------



## ميرنا (10 فبراير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> _انا شريره ياروك انا مظلومه كده عتلى طول ..ده انا غلبااااااانه :190vu: :190vu: :190vu: _
> _اااااااه يامظلومه يانا...شفتى ياميرنا بيقول عليكى شريرة اهى شفتى بهدى النفوس بردو مش قصدى حاجه طبعا _


 
*مين مظلوم انتى يا شيخه عيب عليكى:beee: *
* انا شريره اه فى مانع* :ranting:​


----------



## meraaa (10 فبراير 2007)

_بقه كده ياميرنا لالالالالالالا ماكنش العشم ياشيخه.. بقه انا ادافع عنك وانتى عوزاه يطردنى 
:36_1_4: :36_1_4: ربنا يسامحك ..فعلا خيرا تعمل شرا تلقى 
ليكى يوم ياظالمه:t32: :t32: :t32: _


----------



## ميرنا (10 فبراير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> _بقه كده ياميرنا لالالالالالالا ماكنش العشم ياشيخه.. بقه انا ادافع عنك وانتى عوزاه يطردنى _
> _:36_1_4: :36_1_4: ربنا يسامحك ..فعلا خيرا تعمل شرا تلقى _
> _ليكى يوم ياظالمه:t32: :t32: :t32: _



*لا حقيقى بدافعى عنى:ranting: *​


----------



## meraaa (10 فبراير 2007)

_اااااااااه صدقينى بدافع:smil13:  مش بقولك ظالمنى دايما
يارب انت على الظالم والمفترى 00ويارب يجرى وراكى فار مسلوووووووخ:beee: _


----------



## miki (10 فبراير 2007)

هنزعل طبعا بس انشاء اله مش هيقفل


----------



## ميرنا (10 فبراير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> _اااااااااه صدقينى بدافع:smil13: مش بقولك ظالمنى دايما_
> _يارب انت على الظالم والمفترى 00ويارب يجرى وراكى فار مسلوووووووخ:beee: _


 
*يخس الله يقرفك :ranting: *

*وبدافعى عنى الهى يارب قطه تكون حولا تفتكرك فار ومتسبكيش:yahoo: *​


----------



## answer me muslims (10 فبراير 2007)

:spor22: مين ياجماعه عايز يقفل المنتدى
لو جدع يورينى نفسه كده
معلش سعتها هينزل عليا الوحى الاسلامى وهنزل فى الناس دبح ههههههههههه


----------



## meraaa (10 فبراير 2007)

_منك لله ياميرنا ..اشوف فيكى يوم ياشيخه 
وعالعموم القطه ارحم من الفار ..القطه هتجرى ورايا لكن انتى فار مسلوووووخ ويكون جرباااااااان كمان:yahoo: _


----------



## meraaa (10 فبراير 2007)

answer me muslims قال:


> :spor22: مين ياجماعه عايز يقفل المنتدى
> لو جدع يورينى نفسه كده
> معلش سعتها هينزل عليا الوحى الاسلامى وهنزل فى الناس دبح ههههههههههه



_ههههههههه ياساتر يارب ..اللهم ارحمنا من ايدك ياانسر 
وماتقلقش مافيش حد يقدر على قفل المنتدى انشاء الله...ده بعينهم _


----------



## ميرنا (10 فبراير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> _منك لله ياميرنا ..اشوف فيكى يوم ياشيخه _
> _وعالعموم القطه ارحم من الفار ..القطه هتجرى ورايا لكن انتى فار مسلوووووخ ويكون جرباااااااان كمان:yahoo: _


 

*لا بجد مستفزه :ranting: *
* يارب فيل يقع عليكى ومراته تشوفك بقا وربنا يعلم بقا هيحصل فيكى ايه:yahoo: *​


----------



## meraaa (10 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههه فيل ولا يهمنى 10 فيول كمان ياماما
ده انا بصباااااع رجلى الصغير اطيرة ...وانا لسه عند كلامى يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب فار مسلوخ وجربان ويكون بقاله 10 سنين مستحماش يجرى وراكى ومايسبكيش غير بعضه تماااااااام:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## ميرنا (10 فبراير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> هههههههههههه فيل ولا يهمنى 10 فيول كمان ياماما
> ده انا بصباااااع رجلى الصغير اطيرة ...وانا لسه عند كلامى يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب فار مسلوخ وجربان ويكون بقاله 10 سنين مستحماش يجرى وراكى ومايسبكيش غير بعضه تماااااااام:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


 
*:t12: ميقدرش لانى معايا نانو ولا عشرين فار:t12: *​


----------



## My Rock (10 فبراير 2007)

answer me muslims قال:


> :spor22: مين ياجماعه عايز يقفل المنتدى
> لو جدع يورينى نفسه كده
> معلش سعتها هينزل عليا الوحى الاسلامى وهنزل فى الناس دبح ههههههههههه


 
*هههه, ما تزلنا ذبح بميرا و ميرنا...*

*حتكفوا يا بنات و لا اعطي الصلاحيات لانسر يذبح فيكم؟*


----------



## meraaa (10 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> *هههه, ما تزلنا ذبح بميرا و ميرنا...*
> 
> *حتكفوا يا بنات و لا اعطي الصلاحيات لانسر يذبح فيكم؟*



*لالالالالالالالا كله الا انسر ياروك
وبعدين منا قلتلك قبل كده انى غلبااااااااااااانه :190vu: :190vu: :190vu: 
هى اللى قويه ومفتريه ياروك ومتهضانى وقارشه ملحتى على طول (حلوة قارسه دى ههههه)
وتستاهل الدبح فعلا وبعد الدبح يتلم عليها الفيرااااان ويكونوا مسلوخين وجربانين بردة وياكلوها:beee: *


----------



## ميرنا (10 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> *هههه, ما تزلنا ذبح بميرا و ميرنا...*
> 
> *حتكفوا يا بنات و لا اعطي الصلاحيات لانسر يذبح فيكم؟*


 
*:beee: ميقدرش :beee: *​


----------



## ميرنا (10 فبراير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> *لالالالالالالالا كله الا انسر ياروك*
> *وبعدين منا قلتلك قبل كده انى غلبااااااااااااانه :190vu: :190vu: :190vu: *
> *هى اللى قويه ومفتريه ياروك ومتهضانى وقارشه ملحتى على طول (حلوة قارسه دى ههههه)*
> *وتستاهل الدبح فعلا وبعد الدبح يتلم عليها الفيرااااان ويكونوا مسلوخين وجربانين بردة وياكلوها:beee: *


 
*اه مفتريه  عندك مانع لو عندك مانع قولى وربنا يستر عليكى فى اليوم ده :ranting: *​


----------



## My Rock (10 فبراير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *:beee: ميقدرش :beee: *​


 

*طيب و ان قلتلك انا الي حنزل فيكي ذبح لو هو ما قدر؟*
*حتكفي ولا لاء؟*


----------



## ميرنا (10 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> *طيب و ان قلتلك انا الي حنزل فيكي ذبح لو هو ما قدر؟*
> *حتكفي ولا لاء؟*


 
*:beee: ولا بنخاف* :beee:​


----------



## My Rock (10 فبراير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *:beee: ولا بنخاف* :beee:​


 
*شكلك حتاخذي مؤبد*
*خليكي عاقلة يا ميرنا و صفي على جنب و بلاش مناكفة...*


----------



## meraaa (10 فبراير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *اه مفتريه  عندك مانع لو عندك مانع قولى وربنا يستر عليكى فى اليوم ده :ranting: *​



*اااااااااه بقه عندى مانع ورينى اللى عندك ورينى هتعملى ايه فى اليوم اللى مش فايت ده:beee: 
وعلى فكرة احنا مابنتهدتش وان اتهددنا مابنخافش ياماما:t12: :t12: :t12*:


----------



## ميرنا (10 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> *شكلك حتاخذي مؤبد*
> *خليكي عاقلة يا ميرنا و صفي على جنب و بلاش مناكفة...*


 
*مش باجى بتهديد انا* :ranting: 

*وانا مجنونه بقا* :t32:​


----------



## ميرنا (10 فبراير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> *اااااااااه بقه عندى مانع ورينى اللى عندك ورينى هتعملى ايه فى اليوم اللى مش فايت ده:beee: *
> *وعلى فكرة احنا مابنتهدتش وان اتهددنا مابنخافش ياماما:t12: :t12: :t12*:


 

*يا رقيق انتا يا جامد*​


----------



## beroo (10 فبراير 2007)

انا شايف ان فى ناس كتير قلبها كان هيجلها سكتة قلبية لما قراءت الكلمتين دول
بس ربنا ستر الحمد للة.... طبعا هما عرفين نفسهم
حد يشلنى على المستشفى بسرعة


----------



## meraaa (10 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههه معلش يابيرو تعيش وتاخد غيرها 
ومنور المنتدى


----------



## hany5000 (18 فبراير 2007)




----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2007)

بجد انا اتخضيت حرام لانى اتعلقت اوى بالمنتدى الجميل ده وخصوصا ان انا لازم اكون كل يوم متواجده :yaka:


----------



## meraaa (19 فبراير 2007)

ههههههه معلش ياw_candyshop_s على الخضه تعيش وتاخد غيرها ..وربنا يحفظلنا المنتدى مفتوح على طول بحس روك وكل الاعضاء والمشرفين
شكراااااا على مرورك ربنا معاك


----------



## herooo (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عذرا... سيتم اغلاق المنتدى للابد*

بس برضة انا عايز اكون موكا مش عارف اكون هيرو


----------



## asula (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عذرا... سيتم اغلاق المنتدى للابد*

لا تحكو هالحكي بعد الشر 
انا ما صدقت لقيت منتدى عجبني 
تقولو تسدو
لا امانة الرب عليكم لا تتقشمرو 
وجعتو قلبي
بس حلوة كثير منكم
لان انا لقيت اخوان وحبايب حلوين مثلكم
وبحبكم بمحبة الرب 
ويا رب يستمر الى ما اموت 
وبعد ما اموت لان لازم احفاي يشوفون هالمنتدى 
بحبكم بحبكم 
والرب يباركمم نفر نفر


----------



## سامح إمام (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عذرا... سيتم اغلاق المنتدى للابد*

حرام عليك ميرا
كان هيجى لى سكته قلبية مش هيتقفل بعد الشر  لو انا مت دلوقتى  من الخضة كان ذنبى هيبقى فى رقبتك


----------



## tamav maria (7 يونيو 2011)

*عذارا تم اغلاق المنتدى الى الابد!!!!*

*عذارا تم اغلاق المنتدى الى الابد!!!!* 
*من خلال هذا المنتدى عرفناكم .. وعرفتونا* *هنا التقينا وكنا دائما على موعد معا فى اسرة واحدة*
*فى منتديات الكنيسه  " ولا ننكر ان كثير منا تعلقت **أرواحهم بصفحات المنتدى .. *
*حتى أولئك الذين رحلوا .... **الى اليوم بعضهم يتصفح عن بعد .. وبعضهم يسجل **أسماء جديدة وكأن قلوبهم أبغت الرحيل !!!*

*فليس بالسهل على الإنسان ان يفارق من **يحب .. والأشياء أحيانا تمثل لنا ما يمثله البشر**فلنا هنا كثير من الذكريات .. ولنا هنا أجزاء من الذات **نشرناها في خطوط وحروف !!!*

*فماذا لو !!!*

*أتتك رساله تقول **عذراً تم إغلاق المنتدى للأبد !!!*

*وأردت أن تتصفح فتجد !!*

*! **عذراً المنتدى مغلق للأبد !!!*

*كيف ستشعر.... بعد الفترة التي قضيتها مع اعضاء ومشرفين وإدارين **المنتدى **وصفحاتنا التي كرسنا بها جهودنا **تصبح صفحة بيضاء خاليه !!!*

*كتب عليها !!!*

*عذراً تم إغلاق المنتدى إلى الأبد !!!*

*: **انها اسواء كلمه تظهر على شاشتك عندما تريد فتح هذا المنتدى*

*فا ياريت ياجماعه كلنا نخاف علي المنتدي **ونبلغ بالموضوعات الغير لائقه*

*او اللينكات اللي مش شغاله **وياريت كمان **كلنا *

*نشارك بموضوعات او ردود علي موضوعات اخوتنا*

*علشان يقدمولنا حجات اجمل واحلي **ونديهم حماس*

*ونحس ان احنا كلنا مع بعض **ايد واحده *

*ونساعد الخدام ولا نكتب موضوعات مكرره نبحث عنها اولا*

*ومن اجتماع اثنان او ثلاثه باسمى اكون في وسطهم*​​


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: عذارا تم اغلاق المنتدى الى الابد!!!!*


*نشارك بموضوعات او ردود علي موضوعات اخوتنا

نتضرع لذلك

ونأمل

مشكورة نيتا

*


----------



## Rosetta (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: عذارا تم اغلاق المنتدى الى الابد!!!!*

*روووووووعة يا نيتا 
أنا مش عارفة كيف رح أشعر لو لقيت هيك رسالة 
لإني بجد حبيت المنتدى و حبيت الأعضاء إللي فيه كتييييييييير 

ربنا يديم راية المنتدى مرفوعة 
تسلم إيديكي حبيبتي للموضوع ​*


----------



## tamav maria (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: عذارا تم اغلاق المنتدى الى الابد!!!!*



كليمو قال:


> *نشارك بموضوعات او ردود علي موضوعات اخوتنا
> 
> نتضرع لذلك
> 
> ...




اشكرك كليمو 
للمشاركه والتشجيع الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## tamav maria (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: عذارا تم اغلاق المنتدى الى الابد!!!!*



Rosetta قال:


> *روووووووعة يا نيتا
> أنا مش عارفة كيف رح أشعر لو لقيت هيك رسالة
> لإني بجد حبيت المنتدى و حبيت الأعضاء إللي فيه كتييييييييير
> 
> ...



ميرسي ياقمره لمرورك الرائع
وانشاءالله ربنا يخلي منتدانا 
ويفضل مفتوح علي طول


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: عذارا تم اغلاق المنتدى الى الابد!!!!*

اتفق معك هذا المنتدى هو جزء كبير من حياتنا وهبناه عمرنا لنا فيه اصدقاء كلنا يعرف الاخر ولم يراه اتمنى واتفق ان تكون الموضوعات جيدة وبلاش نت اشياء سخيفة  تضيع الوقت بلا فائدة نحن لا نجلس على قهوة لتضيع الوقت كل منا هنا يفيد الاخر بمعلومة واشكركم


----------



## soso a (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: عذارا تم اغلاق المنتدى الى الابد!!!!*

مشكوره نيتا على المو ضوع الجميل 
وربنا يديم المنتدى ويتطور اكتر واكتر 
ميرسى كتيييييييييييييير


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: عذارا تم اغلاق المنتدى الى الابد!!!!*

موضوع مميز يا قمر

بصراحة مش متخيلة ان ده ممكن يحصل احساس رخم اوي لما فكرت فيه

ربنا يخلي المنتدي ويخلي اعضاءه اللي منورين المنتدي بمحبتهم الجميلة

وبالفعل اي شئ خطأ بنلاقيه بنبلغ عنه فورا ده اللي بيحصل باستمرار​


----------



## grges monir (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: عذارا تم اغلاق المنتدى الى الابد!!!!*

* فى رايىء ان هذا من الصعب حدوثة
لماذا لان المنتدى هنا بمثابة كنيسة لنا جميعا   تضم ابنائها من كل الاتجاهات
 فهل يسمح الرب ان تقفل وتلغى كنيسة؟؟
على فكرة الموضوع لسة شايفة دلوقت وهو متزامن مع افتتاح كنيسة العدرا با مبابة
فقد سمح الرب بحدوث  تجربة شديدة لهذة البيعة المباركة
لكن هل استطاع الشيطان ان يغلقها 
الاجابة نراها الان فى احتفالية افتتاح الكنيسة
نتمنى من الرب ان يعطى بركة ونعمة لكل القائمين على هذا المنتدى الشامخ دائما باسم رب الجنود*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: عذارا تم اغلاق المنتدى الى الابد!!!!*

_موضوع جميل يا نيتا_
_ ولفته رائعه _
_ربنا يعوضك _​


----------



## كوك (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: عذارا تم اغلاق المنتدى الى الابد!!!!*

*روعه يا نيتاا*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*سيتم غلق المنتدى للابد ( ناسف لكم ) ..*


*من خلال هذا **المنتدى **عرفناكم .. وعرفتونا هنا التقينا وكنا دائما على موعد معا فى اسرة واحدة*
*فى منتدى " الكنيسه " ولا ننكر ان كثير منا تعلقت أرواحهم بصفحات **المنتدى **.. *
*حتى أولئك الذين رحلوا .... الى اليوم بعضهم يتصفح عن بعد .. وبعضهم يسجل أسماء جديدة وكأن قلوبهم أبغت الرحيل !!!*

*فليس بالسهل على الإنسان ان يفارق من يحب .. والأشياء أحيانا تمثل لنا ما يمثله البشرفلنا هنا كثير من الذكريات .. ولنا هنا أجزاء من الذات نشرناها في خطوط وحروف !!! *

*فماذا لو !!! *

*أتتك رساله تقول عذراً سيتم إغلاق **المنتدى **للأبد !!! *

*وأردت أن تتصفح فتجد !! *

*! عذراً **المنتدى **مغلق للأبد !!! *

*كيف ستشعر.... بعد الفترة التي قضيتها مع اعضاء ومشرفين وإدارين **المنتدى **وصفحاتنا التي كرسنا بها جهودنا تصبح صفحة بيضاء خاليه !!! *

*كتب عليها !!! *

*عذراً تم إغلاق **المنتدى **إلى الأبد !!! *

*: انها اسواء كلمه تظهر على شاشتك عندما تريد فتح هذا **المنتدى *

*فا ياريت ياجماعه كلنا نخاف علي المنتدي ونبلغ بالموضوعات الغير لائقه *

*او اللينكات اللي مش شغاله وياريت كمان كلنا *

*نشارك بموضوعات او ردود علي موضوعات اخوتنا*

*علشان يقدمولنا حجات اجمل واحلي ونديهم حماس*

*ونحس ان احنا كلنا مع بعض ايد واحده *

*ومن اجتماع اثنان او ثلاثه باسمى اكون في وسطهم *

*واتمني من الخدام المسؤلين عن الاقسام الاهتمام بالاقسام *

*بانتظار تعليقاتكم وأرائكم


*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

مش عارفة ليه حاسة إنى شفت الكلام دا قبل كدة :dntknw:

و قرأته هو هو


قديمة يا عم :fun_lol:


----------



## Eternal life (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ...

فكرتو بجد *-* كنت رآيح اقتل المدير

يآرب المنتدى بيستمر لسنوآت 

وبشكرك عآلموضوع


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> مش عارفة ليه حاسة إنى شفت الكلام دا قبل كدة :dntknw:
> 
> و قرأته هو هو
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههه
ايوه هو منقول
انا مش عارف اعدل عل الموضوع واكتب منقول
بس مش مهم 
لاكن الموضوع ملقتهوش في المنتدي هنا 
بحثت الاول لاكن ملقتهوش


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 نوفمبر 2012)

Eternal life قال:


> + ...
> 
> فكرتو بجد *-* كنت رآيح اقتل المدير
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههه
يا رب بجد يستمر علي طووول
نورت الموضوع
الرب يباركك


----------



## thebreak-up (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*لو المنتدى اتقفل انجن. المنتدى روحي معلقة فيه.
منتدى الكنيسة، مش حتقدر تغمض عينيك.*


----------

